# Dandruff/dry skin caused by food?



## mamamia (May 18, 2011)

I was feeding my 3 1/2 month old Innova Large Breed Puppy up until 3 weeks ago due to her not eating it( she didn't really like it) and switch to Royal Canin which she really likes but since the time we have had her on both foods, she has really dry skin/dandruff. And scratching/itching alot. I am thinking of switching her to Blue Buffalo due to not having any wheat, soy, or corn in it to see if it helps. Is this food a good choice? Has anyone else came across this problem?

I also just yesterday was going to start giving her Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison but she would even touch it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

mamamia said:


> I was feeding my 3 1/2 month old Innova Large Breed Puppy up until 3 weeks ago due to her not eating it( she didn't really like it) and switch to Royal Canin which she really likes but since the time we have had her on both foods, she has really dry skin/dandruff. And scratching/itching alot. I am thinking of switching her to Blue Buffalo due to not having any wheat, soy, or corn in it to see if it helps. Is this food a good choice? Has anyone else came across this problem?
> 
> I also just yesterday was going to start giving her Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison but she would even touch it.


 
I put my pup on natural balance ultra and have been mixing it with a small amount of canned, same formula, natural balance ultra canned. He loves it, sometimes they do not like just dry at puppie age. Try mixing a little water in it, that might work. So far so good. He itches a few spots but I think that is normal. Its aweful hot here in South Florida, the coat is always a challange.

Wonder what age they can get on the flea ointment?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

You can add cottage cheese, canned salmon to help with add additional flavor and appeal and also it will add omega 3 fatty acids which aid in skin/coat health. I wouldn't keep switching just bc she doesn't eat it. If she is hungry she will eat. The Natural Balance formula you are feeding is a LID (limited ingredient diet) which was created for dogs with sensitive skin/stomach etc. Good food. Evo is good too. 

When Sonar was 3 months to 6 months I mixed his dry food with the above and he loved it (he is a slow/gentle eater) and now he will eat dry kibble alone or whatever I give him right away. 

How many times a day are you feeding her/how much??


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard of bathing your puppy in baby shampoo to help with their sensitive skin???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At that age, dandruff is common. Pup is getting in the new coat and transitioning from wooly fur to a double coat with guard hair. 
I would start giving salmon oil and vitamin E at this time.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been using Wellness Large Breed puppy and my dog likes it. There is a little dandruff too but my vet said it's normal. Apparently their bodys are using more of the proteins to grow vs. getting it all to their hair...


----------

